# Jigging in a straight line (a Stumpy Nubs Contest Entry)



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

A simple jig to keep my router on the straight and narrow when I need a straight line.










Construction is simple. You need a factory edge from a sheet of plywood. I know I am making the assumption that the factory edge is straight, and NO, it is not accurate to +/- .0005, but then again, neither am I. Glue the fence on square to the factory edge. This is the most demanding part of constructing this jig.










Voila, the jig is finished.

To use, place on a board that needs an edge to be sgtraight and square.









Clamp both ends, and no, Rockler did not pay me for a product placement ad.










Adjust a pattern bit in your router:










Run the router along the factory straight edge and you get a nice clean straight cut.










And it is Square!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Wham bam thank you Ham! Quick n easy, i dig it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Straight lines, the desire of woodworkers everywhere!

Nicely done. Good luck on the contest.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Simple and effective…..nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thats a stright up jig nice one Ham ,i use one of those and they work


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice entry into the contest. Much better than anything I could submit. GOOD LUCK!!!

Now if only I had the time, err, I mean motivation to make a jig. Perhaps I need more coffee!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

straight forward and very useful ham

in the boat yards we had a straight ply with formica face
and just clamp it to the bulkheads or cabinet parts where needed
as many boat parts don't have square edges
or can be run thru a saw easily

great jig 
well done


----------

